# Air Pocket Packing Method



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I read about this in Pipe mag and it has been working great for me. I take my tobacco and roll it into a ball, in the palm of my hand, that is just larger than the inside of my pipe's bowl and stuff it into the pipe, but the kicker is I leave an air pocket in the bottom of the bowl (so I am really only packing half of the bowl), then I light up. The pros: Smoke is cooler (especially in my cob which wants to burns like an inferno, also the reason I tried this technique), stays lit the entire duration of smoking, and brings out more of the tobacco's flavor, and seems like a bit less moisture in the pipe. The cons: It takes a little bit more flame to the tobacco to get it lit (I compensate by giving the tobacco a Don King style fluff on the top of the tobacco just before lighting). I would appreciate feedback if this works for you or not. Thanks


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

:r


SR Mike said:


> a Don King style fluff on the top


:r

This pretty much what I do as well. I don't roll a ball though. I twist in a wad that looks like a short carrot as this gets a bit more loose tobac towards the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I may have to try this, the frank method has been working beautifully for me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

That's like the stuff method, swedish stuff method I've also heard it called. Sometimes I do that, but it depends on the tabak. Some cuts it doesn't work so well with. Works best for me in a pipe with a good cake, otherwise it likes to fizzle out around the edges.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried this method I liked it, but not enough to replace the Frank method. Although in all fairness, I guess I should reserve judgement until I try it a few more times.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I do a 3 step most of the time, and for my #2 pack I will generally get a 3 finger pinch and make a cone/wad that I cram in, followed by a light top for charring.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

EvanS said:


> :r:r
> 
> This pretty much what I do as well. *I don't roll a ball though. I twist in a wad that looks like a short carrot *as this gets a bit more loose tobac towards the bottom of the bowl.


I think I found a new sig line quote Ev's....

Are you giving Mike a demo on Thursday?


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

This may date me a bit but...........I remember seeing people scoop the bowl of the pipe into the bakky pouch to fill the bowl, then mash it down with a finger and scoop again. Is this the unrefined method or just different or old timers' way of packing the bowl?


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

cherrymax said:


> This may date me a bit but...........I remember seeing people scoop the bowl of the pipe into the bakky pouch to fill the bowl, then mash it down with a finger and scoop again. Is this the unrefined method or just different or old timers' way of packing the bowl?


Have an uncle that still does this. I didn't know there were other ways to load a pipe until this forum eucated me. Thank you internet!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cherrymax said:


> This may date me a bit but...........I remember seeing people scoop the bowl of the pipe into the bakky pouch to fill the bowl, then mash it down with a finger and scoop again. Is this the unrefined method or just different or old timers' way of packing the bowl?


I think that works fine with OTCs. That's how my greatgrandpa did it.


----------



## HU1844SMOKER (May 30, 2009)

I never scoop my pipe tobacco, I read somewhere to put a third in lightly, another third a little more firmly, and the final third of tobacco more firmly than the second but however you do it and it works is the best way to go. It is all about the individual choice.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

cherrymax said:


> This may date me a bit but...........I remember seeing people scoop the bowl of the pipe into the bakky pouch to fill the bowl, then mash it down with a finger and scoop again. Is this the unrefined method or just different or old timers' way of packing the bowl?


I do this with most of the OTC's I smoke, provided they are dried a little. As for the air-pocket method, I use it for more moist Aro's. What I do is run the fat end of a tapered cleaner into the bowl and then load the bowl with a somewhat 3-step method, then remove the cleaner.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

cherrymax said:


> This may date me a bit but...........I remember seeing people scoop the bowl of the pipe into the bakky pouch to fill the bowl, then mash it down with a finger and scoop again. Is this the unrefined method or just different or old timers' way of packing the bowl?


thats the only way I do it but I use the tamper instead of my finger


----------

